# Modifying Skx009



## zogster (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone advise on how to go about fitting a new bezel and hands to an SKX009... I'd be inclined to do it myself (no experience of modifying watches, but I'm generally pretty good at dismantling and reassembling things of all sizes) but don't know where to track down parts and 'how-to' advice. I did find the MkII website, but the prices look s a little high, and I'd rather buy in the UK if possible.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

zogster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone advise on how to go about fitting a new bezel and hands to an SKX009... I'd be inclined to do it myself (no experience of modifying watches, but I'm generally pretty good at dismantling and reassembling things of all sizes) but don't know where to track down parts and 'how-to' advice. I did find the MkII website, but the prices look s a little high, and I'd rather buy in the UK if possible.


Email me through my profile and I'll point you in the direction a supplier. I can't post here as it's a commercial link.


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

I can let you know what tools you might need and some webpages where you can find the info...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

For removing the bezel, have a look at this. I took these pictures for Potz a while ago.





































Basically, you just have to slide a case knife under the bezel and twist slightly. You don't need to use a lot of force. To change the insert you prise it out gently from the reverse side of the bezel and glue the the new insert in place.

To refit the bezel you need to apply even pressure and keep an eye out for the O ring in the bezel.

For tools, Roy our host sell them http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Tools.html

I'm not near any of my kit so I can't do any more photo's explaining how to do the rest, but please email me through my profile (bottom left) and I'll point you towards a good stockist for parts.

You'll need a 3 point case back tool, case knife, hand removal tool, rodico, tweezer, hand setting tool and sometimes a eye glass.


----------



## zogster (Nov 21, 2007)

Ah, thanks guys - this is looking promising! I can't mail you, strange_too, as I don't have enough posts yet - I've put my email address is on my profile if you want to drop me a line there.


----------



## zogster (Nov 21, 2007)

zogster said:


> Ah, thanks guys - this is looking promising! I can't mail you, strange_too, as I don't have enough posts yet - I've put my email address is on my profile if you want to drop me a line there.


Or I THINK I have... changed profile settings to un-hide address, but I can't view it for some reason. Maybe I should just post another 47 messages...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Mail sent.


----------



## kay (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for cleary information.


----------

